# Window & Bumper Stickers...



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Being in Marketing and having done projects for manufacturers in the firearms-related industry's as well as being a firearms dealer, I am keenly aware of the trends and effectiveness of advertising and especially how popular window & bumper stickers have become in this market. Still, I am amazed at the number of people that will PAY $$ for a sticker to advertise for a company and place them on their vehicle! The Browning, Yeti, Glock logos, among others, are everywhere. Equally, I am surprised that people BUY ball caps, coozies, t-shirts, etc. that are advertising for a brand; e.g. Cabela's, Bass Pro Shop, etc. 

I admit a number of these are "gimme caps" and the like and are used because they are free. But publicly identifying with certain brands seems to be a bit "sheeple-ish". I know a doofus that won't wear a shirt unless it has the polo player logo on it even if is made by the same company. 

But more to the main point, I see a lot of these stickers, t-shirts, ball caps, etc. everywhere stating opinions, political affiliations and club membership. I have three small stickers on the bumper of my truck that promote the not-for-profit associations with which I am a member; e.g. Boone and Crockett Club. I am okay with mine as they do not advertise for-profit companies.

But, in displaying them, do they draw unnecessary negative attention to the fact that one is a gun owner or supports a particular opinion, policy or group affiliation? And if they do, does anyone see this as an issue?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If it's free I wear it. If it's a big enough sticker/bumper sticker and it'll cover a bad spot on the car, the car wears it. It it's an anti-Obama sticker, it gets displayed prominently.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would get nervous on displaying too much right wing political stuff these days. I sure aint going to display any anti-Obola stickers or rebel battle flags. Guess who's car is going to get trashed at the mall or maybe while parked in the street in front of the house? Might even cause grief if the Little Bride happens to be driving alone. It getting to where even being in favor of lower taxes makes the liberals start calling folks a racist. We are living in crazy times.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Fear of the lefties. You have them right where they want you.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Aside from the "bling" that Ford put on it, my car is naked. I want it to be a grey car - no distinguishing marks.
Nothing that says "There is a Glock under the front seat."
Nothing that advertises my Ham License (no Amatuer Radio plates) or says "This car is rigged with $4,000 in radio gear.

I've even thought about taking off the badging since all cars look alike these days.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't have any stickers that would identify me as a gun owner. I don't want people watching my house until I leave and then breaking in and checking out what I have on hand, not to mention the LEOS. I also don't have political stickers on my car. IMO liberals are cowardly little sneaks who happily wait until you are not around and then vandalize your car. To them "Freedom of Speech" only applies to those who agrees with them. If you say something that they disagree with they will not confront you unless there are allot more of them then you, but they will vandalize your property because of your "hate" speech. I have seen it over and over.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking at my GMC Sierra you would learn that I am a Vietnam veteran of the 5th Infantry Division and I belong to VFW.
There are no political stickers. There are no gun stickers, but in this part of Florida most vehicles driven by males, and a fair percentage of those driven by females, contain at least one firearm. Everyone knows this, especially cops.
And given the fact my truck is 4WD with a big CB antenna and driven by a ******* looking guy wearing a ball cap you can bet your life there are firearms on board.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

GT, all of the antennae making the car look like a porcupine do that.
Do someone who can read antennae, You're either Ham or public safety.
If they are REAL good, they can even guess what bands.

TJC


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I keep my car clean except for a little rattlesnake decal on the back


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a sticker on my truck like this one:









All the rest of the stickers I own and have collected over the years go onto coolers, tackle boxes, hard gun cases, etc.

Some of these companies such as browning are genius. Their logo has been turned into a symbol to ID a person as a deer hunter. I know several people who regularly wear and buy clothing from browning and yet they don't even own a browning firearm!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have elected not to advertize that I may have a firearm, hunting or anything else just to keep a low profile. See lots of cool stuff out there though. There is one guy who spent big bucks to custom paint his pick up. He has a picture of Obama on the back with the slogan: Does the ass make my truck look big? I almost wet myself laughing the first time I saw it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I usually have one sticker on the rear window of my truck. I rotate stickers annually. It is always something designed to be funny to conservatives and libertarians and to piss liberals off at the same time. I enjoy pissing off liberals.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

For me it identifies friend and foe !


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The only stickers on my truck are a state inspection sticker and a parking sticker for work.... nothing else. I even removed the Z-71 decals from the rear quarters.
The only stickers / signs at my home are those advising "visitors" that they are subject to video and audio recording everywhere on our property.

No indication of defensive hardware or political affiliation... anywhere.

Oh.. I do own a cap from Sig Sauer Academy, but I don't wear it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm wearing a shirt now that says infidel lol. I don't care.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I'm wearing a shirt now that says infidel lol. I don't care.


The comments posted here over the last few days about seeing pro-ISIS graffiti showing up around the U.S. has gotten me thinking about setting up an on-line shop selling anti-Muslim tee-shirts etc. I am still checking on places that print and drop ship at the time of order so I do not get stuck with 1000 tee-shirts, but once I get that worked out, I think I am going to move forward with it.

My first idea is a black short with white lettering on the back in English: "Mohammed was a pussy". Then in white on the front, the same thing but written in Farsi.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

As for the shirts/caps that say the name of the store, (Hollister, Old Navy, etc) I don't like wearing them cuz I don't paid to advertise for them.
I have Smith & Wesson and Ruger stickers but don't have them on my SUV `cuz if I gotta find an alternate way home I don't want to attract attention to my car. I'm wanting to be the gray man in my urban route home. 
Some people I've seen at the range wear their gun brand. Kinda reminds me of bowling leagues when they do.

I would gladly wear a shirt with this on it:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Speaking of anti zombie supplies, I have a pork eating crusader patch and 2 **** Isis patches


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I would gladly wear a shirt with this on it:
> View attachment 7147


I thought of something similar, but I do not want to take a chance that I inadvertently dishonor the American flag.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> The comments posted here over the last few days about seeing pro-ISIS graffiti showing up around the U.S. has gotten me thinking about setting up an on-line shop selling anti-Muslim tee-shirts etc. I am still checking on places that print and drop ship at the time of order so I do not get stuck with 1000 tee-shirts, but once I get that worked out, I think I am going to move forward with it.
> 
> My first idea is a black short with white lettering on the back in English: "Mohammed was a pussy". Then in white on the front, the same thing but written in Farsi.


If you get em I want one or three.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> I thought of something similar, but I do not want to take a chance that I inadvertently dishonor the American flag.


You know a bit of thought, have a picture of a flag pole, have a unedited USA flag up top, and a smaller flag underneath with the message (with some marketing skills, the message will be very saleable)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> ... Some of these companies such as browning are genius. Their logo has been turned into a symbol to ID a person as a deer hunter. I know several people who regularly wear and buy clothing from browning and yet they don't even own a browning firearm!


This was my other point, marketing can be a powerful tool to manipulate people and is a reason I go to lengthy measures to keep Google and the like from intruding into my life as much as I can. They know sheeple are so conditioned to be part of a group in order to feel accepted that they go to extreme measures to be associated with an identifiable or "cool" group and can be swayed in their buying decisions.

A good example are the "bikers" that have to dress up in their Hell's Angel's costumes and parade around in their groups of supporters in order to be acknowledged. Why? They have been conditioned to believe it is cool. I asked an acquaintance that is a "biker" why they feel the need to have Harley printed on every piece of clothing, accessory, etc., he suggested it was like people wearing sports jersies to ballgames; a sense of belonging? When asked why they need to be in close proximity to their cycles, I was told that he runs with some rough people and had to be able to "scoot" in short time. Later that evening, I found out he is a CPA! It's just as odd to me as those that have camo everything; clothes, furniture, seat covers, etc. 

Actions like these actively communicate a message to people which may be, and often are, different from what one may want the message to be. A person with camo on everything may tell people that they are aggressors, when in fact, they are quite passive in nature.

This topic of public personas came up in a recent conversation as I was discussing Urban Stealth with some colleagues. We believe it's how we are perceived that people judge you on well before they get to know the true person and image is that first interaction..


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> As for the shirts/caps that say the name of the store, (Hollister, Old Navy, etc) I don't like wearing them cuz I don't paid to advertise for them.
> I have Smith & Wesson and Ruger stickers but don't have them on my SUV `cuz if I gotta find an alternate way home I don't want to attract attention to my car. I'm wanting to be the gray man in my urban route home.
> Some people I've seen at the range wear their gun brand. Kinda reminds me of bowling leagues when they do.
> 
> ...


LOL! I have a gun show crew and when I go to help them out, I am always amazed at the number of people dressed up in their Tacti-Cool clothes. I want to ask them if they are stopping by to grab some ammo before they head out to bust a meth house....

Gray Man... perfect.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

No decals or stickers, not even the name of the dealership where I bought the car. The only exception is a decal supporting my alma mater, East Carolina University.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I do not consider myself to be a "*******" but a "good ol' country boy" and I have a total of 2 decals on the back window of my pickup...A Ruger Eagle and NRA Life Member. I understand some peoples desire for not drawing unwanted attention to their vehicle, but for myself, I am proud of being a NRA Lifer and I love my Rugers...I stand up for what I believe in...JM2C


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My first reaction was, "I'm not into labels and name brands". But then I realized I was wearing a North Face ball cap, a pair of Nike Shorts and a T-Shirt with my Alma Mater! Then I walked outside to check out my vehicles and remembered I had put a NRG (New River Gorge) bumper sticker on the Jeep after we rafted the New River in WV. My truck has a small oblong sticker resembling the Eagle Scout Badge in honor of my son reaching this milestone. Other than that, clean. 

The Dark Jester and others bring up a hell of a good point about the marketing genius. And also a very good point about Google. I stopped using Google a long time ago, evil in my opinion.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

TJC44 said:


> GT, all of the antennae making the car look like a porcupine do that.
> Do someone who can read antennae, You're either Ham or public safety.
> If they are REAL good, they can even guess what bands.
> 
> TJC


No antenna on the car during normal operations. When I run with the radio on, there is only one extra antenna on the car. Working to make it as discreet as possible. Not sacrificing quality seems to be the hard part.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I share a vehicle with my wife. She has a "Laters Baby" logo on the back bumper but I don't want to draw any attention to her by putting gun/politicial stickers anywhere. I think there is an old Blue Knights MC decal on it.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

My daily driver only has the stickers required to license it, and the parking permit required by my employer. I believe like the gambler says, hold your cards close to the vest.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

As a rule, I do not advertise for any company unless I am compensated on an annual basis.

Imagine my car salesman's surprise when I asked where my compensation package was for the decal and license plate frame they placed on MY new car. I told him that I required $500 per month, plus 20 cents per mile for advertising fees.

Then he had the audacity to inform me that the dealership's decal and license frame could not be removed by them, but only by me, after the sale.

Imagine my salesman's surprise when I walked into his manager's office and cancelled my sale.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I just remembered I got my USMC VET plates just the other day. I don't want any compensation though


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> View attachment 7150
> 
> 
> !!!!!!!!


Love it. I love: bacon, pork chops, ribs, ham - especially a nice honey glazed, and some well made skins. Guess that makes me a pork lover. I also enjoy throwing the ole pigskin around in the backyard. Reminds me of the good ole school days. FU ISIS.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

PrepperDogs said:


> As a rule, I do not advertise for any company unless I am compensated on an annual basis.
> 
> Imagine my car salesman's surprise when I asked where my compensation package was for the decal and license plate frame they placed on MY new car. I told him that I required $500 per month, plus 20 cents per mile for advertising fees.
> 
> ...


I've done the same thing. Lo and behold, they decided to make an exception for me. They told me it would take about 45 minutes and I told them that was fine but they would have to come off the price of the car another $450 for wasting my time. They balked and I walked. Two days later they called me and I told them that they had their chance and that I had already bought the same vehicle at another dealer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> As a rule, I do not advertise for any company unless I am compensated on an annual basis.
> 
> Imagine my car salesman's surprise when I asked where my compensation package was for the decal and license plate frame they placed on MY new car. I told him that I required $500 per month, plus 20 cents per mile for advertising fees.
> 
> ...


The last two vehicles that I bought from a dealer, I wrote into the contract that all advertisements/decals etc be removed before I take ownership. Both complied before I handed over the check.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am against bumper stickers on my vehicle.. I do not really want people to know who i voted for, where I buy my guns, if I am for or against fracking...and If a police officer wants to know If I support them -they can pull me over and ask


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The last two vehicles that I bought from a dealer, I wrote into the contract that all advertisements/decals etc be removed before I take ownership. Both complied before I handed over the check.


I chuckled at this...a guy I work with tells them he will leave it on for $25 a month or a promise of a free set of tires in 50,000 miles


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I guess many of you wouldn't want to be seen in my van. 
By looking at my beat-up/dirty old van you would see that; I was in the Navy, my son was a Marine, I support 2 LEO benevolent organizations and the NRA. That the vehicle has an alarm system and...

These are on the rear.



















It gets a lot of double looks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My truck is blank except for the ads the dealer put on it.
I wanted to put a radio station bumper sticker on my jeep but decided against it and now I live out of range of the station anyway. Got the radio station sticker at a car show. 
I was also sent a iwo jima flag raising decal and it lived on my jeep for a few days.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Jeep said:


> I just remembered I got my USMC VET plates just the other day. I don't want any compensation though


We paid for that honor.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I need this sticker.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Where whatever makes you happy; if that's a Browning shirt, or an NRA hat, or a non-descript white t-shirt and blue jeans (that's me, dressed up means it's a white button up shirt and my nice boots), doesn't matter. Sure, it's free advertising, but when is the last time you saw a buckmark and felt compelled to go buy a rifle? Billboards are wasting their money on me, unless they're working so well that I really don't know.

What I don't understand is the Obama sticker on the back of a Prius. You don't need to tell us twice.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> What I don't understand is the Obama sticker on the back of a Prius. You don't need to tell us twice.


I think that is how they come from the factory.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Sure, it's free advertising, but when is the last time you saw a buckmark and felt compelled to go buy a rifle?


Very good point. That logo seems to be more of a status symbol than an advertisement. Another example: John Deere. To me it means the person is a rancher/farmer and not necessarily an owner of a John Deere tractor.


----------

